# Please Do Not Forget



## LoneRider (Apr 23, 2009)

I found this video tribute to the troops on Youtube while surfing the net last week. It nearly brought tears to my eyes watching it. It's one of the things that motivates me out here in the Desert to do my job. Please check your political views on the Iraq War or any of our conflicts at the door when watching this.

The video commemorates no specific individual or unit, but the generation of soldiers out here and elsewhere.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 23, 2009)

.


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 23, 2009)

These brave men and women who gave the last full measure should never be forgotten. I ask that any who read this thread please send it to all your friends on e-mail.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2009)

For those who were killed in battle,
For those who gave up their lives to save others 
For those who fought because they were forced to, 
For those who died standing up for a just cause 
For those who said war was wrong, 
For those who tried to make the peace 
For those who prayed when others had no time to pray 


For those creatures who needlessly die 
For those trees that needlessly are slaughtered 
For all of mankind  


_let us quietly pray:_ 


May your God hold them in peace 
May Love flow over the Earth and cleanse us all 
This day and for always.  


_Marianne Griffin _
_11am 11 November 2004_


----------



## searcher (Apr 24, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 24, 2009)

This is from The Ode of Remembrance that is recited on Anzac day in Australia and New Zealand but I thought it fitting for this as well.  _They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:_ _Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn._ _At the going down of the sun and in the morning,_ _We will remember them._ _Lest we forget_ .


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 25, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> It's one of the things that motivates me out here in the Desert to do my job. .



Thanks for posting this.

Return safe, brother.

Mark


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 26, 2009)

> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Return safe, brother.
> 
> Mark


 
Will do.


----------

